# New member - help on driving to and around Norway pls



## Nixby (May 31, 2022)

Hi, 
New to this. Possibly being over ambitious! I have a VWT5 and have been as far as Scotland.. so easy! Now my 16 year old son has his heart set on Norway, immediately after GCSEs finish but I am sooo confused by the complexities of the toll road agreements… which system to use. A Biz seems best but I’m not confident it covers everything and I can’t judge which licence provider is most appropriate.  Anyone done this? So grateful for some advice


----------



## Robmac (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm afraid I can't help with your question, but welcome aboard.


----------



## Makzine (Jun 5, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Kent, I can't answer your question but I'm sure there will be someone that can.


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 5, 2022)

There is a thread called Norway Road toll and the 2 bridges. Search for it. A good read for you.
 Yesterday I posted my opinion on what I plan, as the last post there (as of today).
Copied here for you.
"So further research appears to show that the bro bizz device costs 200 danish krone this used to be a deposit returnable when you posted back the device, but from Feb 2021 it is a payment when you have finished with it you put it in electronic waste recycling. It is still worth getting as long as you go both ways over the storbaelt and Oresund bridges. It does give other discounts on Norwegian tolls and ferries though
If you keep it it is cancelled after 3 years of non use or if the battery dies (and is not replaced).
The epass24 does the same things as the brobizz pass but I think without the bridge discounts. the euro6 engine is to do with congestion toll discounts in Scandi cities. Probably best to avoid them park outside and cycle or get public transport.
There is a fremtind website that also provides a Norway toll tag, and that is still 200kr deposit. but brobizz is more universal. The fremtind site has a nice map of toll booths and a route toll calculator.
I am going to buy a brobizz 3 weeks before I go. It is possible we may go to Scandi again within 3 years."


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 5, 2022)

It is theoretically possible to share a bizz between several cars, but not at the same time of course.
 So maybe next year there might be some co operation possible. I doubt there will be any use after October when we are back.


----------



## Nixby (Jun 5, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I'm afraid I can't help with your question, but welcome aboard.


Thanks!


----------



## Nixby (Jun 5, 2022)

Makzine said:


> Hello and welcome from Kent, I can't answer your question but I'm sure there will be someone that can.


----------



## Nixby (Jun 5, 2022)

Cheers


----------



## Nixby (Jun 5, 2022)

Derekoak said:


> It is theoretically possible to share a bizz between several cars, but not at the same time of course.
> So maybe next year there might be some co operation possible. I doubt there will be any use after October when we are back.


Hi Derek, Thank you do much for that. Sorry for delay in replying - I’ve only just clocked that I had replies. I will chase that thread down and fully study. I had somehow picked up the wrong impression that the Brobizz was just for business, or commuters. After hours of trying to dig through the many layered choices I was going to take a best guess and go with a Fremtind transducer (can’t remember if they also call it a Bizz). However, If the Brobizz covers Norway in the same way and its cost is outweighed by discounts on the Oresund and Storebaelt bridges it looks like the winner.
Btw I’m assuming the only reason to go with a ‘licence plate agreement’ is if you don’t leave enough time to get a physical Bizz/ transducer & that they don’t offer wider scope?  I haven’t found a clear answer to that. I was also uncertain as to whether I might need supplementary agreements alongside the Fremtind transducer or Bizz. There’s much that is implied but not clearly explained on these sites, eg the ferry option called autopassferje.no on the Fremtind site. 
 BroBizz does sound good though. I’ll check it out properly tomorrow. Thanks so much for the clarity! Really grateful.


----------



## jeanette (Jun 6, 2022)

Hi can’t sorry can’t help but welcome to the forum


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 6, 2022)

Hi and welcome along, at least no tolls between here and getting to Norway other than bridges/ferries in Denmark which you can pay as you go.


----------



## Helen Robinson (Jun 8, 2022)

We travelled with our van up through Norway. Costs for tolls trickled in after our return but we're not at all eye watering. Plenty of off grid Aires. Fill up with groceries before you get there. Everything costs a fortune!


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 8, 2022)

Nixby said:


> Hi Derek, Thank you do much for that. Sorry for delay in replying - I’ve only just clocked that I had replies. I will chase that thread down and fully study. I had somehow picked up the wrong impression that the Brobizz was just for business, or commuters. After hours of trying to dig through the many layered choices I was going to take a best guess and go with a Fremtind transducer (can’t remember if they also call it a Bizz). However, If the Brobizz covers Norway in the same way and its cost is outweighed by discounts on the Oresund and Storebaelt bridges it looks like the winner.
> Btw I’m assuming the only reason to go with a ‘licence plate agreement’ is if you don’t leave enough time to get a physical Bizz/ transducer & that they don’t offer wider scope?  I haven’t found a clear answer to that. I was also uncertain as to whether I might need supplementary agreements alongside the Fremtind transducer or Bizz. There’s much that is implied but not clearly explained on these sites, eg the ferry option called autopassferje.no on the Fremtind site.
> BroBizz does sound good though. I’ll check it out properly tomorrow. Thanks so much for the clarity! Really grateful.


This is only my interpretation.  If anyone can see a mistake please tell me! I plan to go in a month, I only want before 50 years ago Newcastle  /Bergen by bicycle.
 I am sure the bro bizz can be personal. There are other sites selling bropas (the oresund bridge) and similar confusions. I think that bropas does not give a discount on the Storebaelt bridge. I think that a number replace agreement does not get the full discounts.  I am almost sure that the toll discounts of the Fremtind transducer are matched by the brobizz as they are both  accessing the same system. I would love to know for sure. I think not having any transducer can sometimes cost much more as where there are several toll stations in one village the transducer seems to give a free pass of all but the first,  whilst just waiting for the bill to arrive on your numberplate can collect them all. This is from playing with the fremtind route toll calculator.
  I did not pay much attention to costs above a 6m car as that is what we count as. 
 I think the  autopassferje discount is only of use if you are commercial or over 3.5tonne. Again I would love to know if I am wrong.


----------



## Nixby (Jun 11, 2022)

Derekoak said:


> It is theoretically possible to share a bizz between several cars, but not at the same time of course.
> So maybe next year there might be some co operation possible. I doubt there will be any use after October when we are back.


Hi Derek, Thank you do much for that. Sorry for delay in reply - I’ve only just clocked that I had replies. I will chase that thread down and fully study. I had thought the Brobizz was just for business, or commuters but obviously got that wrong. After frustrating hours of trying to dig through the many layered choices I was going to take a best guess and go with a Fremtind transducer (can’t remember if they also call it a Bizz). However, If the Brobizz covers Norway in the same way and the cost is outweighed by discounts on the Oresund and Storebaelt bridges it looks like the winner. I’m assuming the only reason to go with a licence plate agreement is if you don’t leave enough time to get a physical Bizz/ transducer. I haven’t found a clear answer to that … and was worried I might need add on agreements for the Bizz. For instance there’s an add on ferry 


Derekoak said:


> This is only my interpretation.  If anyone can see a mistake please tell me! I plan to go in a month, I only want before 50 years ago Newcastle  /Bergen by bicycle.
> I am sure the bro bizz can be personal. There are other sites selling bropas (the oresund bridge) and similar confusions. I think that bropas does not give a discount on the Storebaelt bridge. I think that a number replace agreement does not get the full discounts.  I am almost sure that the toll discounts of the Fremtind transducer are matched by the brobizz as they are both  accessing the same system. I would love to know for sure. I think not having any transducer can sometimes cost much more as where there are several toll stations in one village the transducer seems to give a free pass of all but the first,  whilst just waiting for the bill to arrive on your numberplate can collect them all. This is from playing with the fremtind route toll calculator.
> I did not pay much attention to costs above a 6m car as that is what we count as.
> I think the  autopassferje discount is only of use if you are commercial or over 3.5tonne. Again I would love to know if I am wrong.


Hi, I’ve spent days on this and still don’t fully understand. What I can say is that Fremtind have a helpful chat system and I’ve gone with a transducer from them. Once the account is live I will try to add the ferry agreement, if it doesn’t cost anything, even though I’m not clear on the advantage/applicability. I backed out of going with a BroBizz after a helpful online chat with them.. in which the operator said best go with an autopass if spending the majority of your time in Norway… as the discounts are not the same with the Danish BroBizz. (I didn’t push him for detail). 
Also there is the upfront payment for the BroBizz to factor in and the additional payment for a Bropass in order to get the discount on the Oresund bridge! I suppose if you are travelling in something bigger than a campervan these bridge discounts may become more significant. I’m afraid I’ve adopted the ‘Oh Stuff it ‘ approach and taken a best guess! 
BTW just found out that camping and caravanning club give a 10% discount on PnO ferry which together with the discount it gets me on insurance is worth it. I don’t find the campsites any use though!


----------



## Brockley (Jun 16, 2022)

This may be of use, it helped us before following a similar route earlier this year.


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 16, 2022)

Nixby said:


> Hi Derek, Thank you do much for that. Sorry for delay in reply - I’ve only just clocked that I had replies. I will chase that thread down and fully study. I had thought the Brobizz was just for business, or commuters but obviously got that wrong. After frustrating hours of trying to dig through the many layered choices I was going to take a best guess and go with a Fremtind transducer (can’t remember if they also call it a Bizz). However, If the Brobizz covers Norway in the same way and the cost is outweighed by discounts on the Oresund and Storebaelt bridges it looks like the winner. I’m assuming the only reason to go with a licence plate agreement is if you don’t leave enough time to get a physical Bizz/ transducer. I haven’t found a clear answer to that … and was worried I might need add on agreements for the Bizz. For instance there’s an add on ferry
> 
> Hi, I’ve spent days on this and still don’t fully understand. What I can say is that Fremtind have a helpful chat system and I’ve gone with a transducer from them. Once the account is live I will try to add the ferry agreement, if it doesn’t cost anything, even though I’m not clear on the advantage/applicability. I backed out of going with a BroBizz after a helpful online chat with them.. in which the operator said best go with an autopass if spending the majority of your time in Norway… as the discounts are not the same with the Danish BroBizz. (I didn’t push him for detail).
> Also there is the upfront payment for the BroBizz to factor in and the additional payment for a Bropass in order to get the discount on the Oresund bridge! I suppose if you are travelling in something bigger than a campervan these bridge discounts may become more significant. I’m afraid I’ve adopted the ‘Oh Stuff it ‘ approach and taken a best guess!
> BTW just found out that camping and caravanning club give a 10% discount on PnO ferry which together with the discount it gets me on insurance is worth it. I don’t find the campsites any use though!


Further research based on what you said, I now think the cheapest solution for us and probably others under 3500kg is not the Danish brobizz, as it now costs 200kr no longer a deposit. And to get the Oresund discount you must add the oresund agreement which costs 45 euro annually!
 It Is a fremtind transducer which costs but is only a deposit returnable on cancelling the agreement and I assume posting the transducer. This gives 20% discount on Norweigian tolls. And some discount on the danish bridges but you can do better there.  Go to the  oreseund bridge (by the fremtind link) and get an annual pass for 45 euro this gives a free oresund bizz and a car discount for 41 euro each way. When you have your bizz ensure it has an attached private agreement for the great belt ( Storebaelt) bridge  which gives a 60kr discount each way. To avoid 2 transducers confusing one another wrap the one you are not using in foil. I think that works.
  We got insurance that only worked by joining the c+c club but we get cheap multi tickets with Dfds as we count as a  big car for them.


----------



## Nixby (Jun 16, 2022)

That’s good to know.. thanks. My Fremtind transducer should arrive soon and I will certainly be looking to hook the additional local agreements. I seem to have had a succession of misdirections even up to VW commercial saying my 2015 T5 Startline is a Euro 5! It all takes time and more patience than I have. Your summary should help more than a few of us!


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 16, 2022)

Nixby said:


> That’s good to know.. thanks. My Fremtind transducer should arrive soon and I will certainly be looking to hook the additional local agreements. I seem to have had a succession of misdirections even up to VW commercial saying my 2015 T5 Startline is a Euro 5! It all takes time and more patience than I have. Your summary should help more than a few of us!


Certainly I could do with any feedback as I will be actioning my plans after you.


----------



## Nixby (Jun 16, 2022)

OK will do.


----------

